# Beechwood ??



## siege (Sep 7, 2015)

I recently saw a TV commercial for a premium Black Forest ham that was beechwood smoked. Prior to that, I had only heard it mentioned as a barrel material to age beer.
 Has anyone tried using in in a smoker ? What wood has a similar flavor profile ?


----------



## donr (Oct 13, 2015)

I have heard that commercial on the radio recently.  I was thinking of trying the ham to find out.

Todd at Amazen Products does sell Beech dust and pellets.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking


----------



## cedar eater (Oct 13, 2015)

Am I the only one old enough to remember Beechnut gum? Supposedly, if the fruit (or nut) is edible the smoke is good. Black walnuts and beechnuts are definitely edible, more edible than Red Oak acorns, and Red Oak is wonderful for smoking. _​_​Thanks, you've just added two more to the woods I can source locally.


----------



## siege (Oct 13, 2015)

Let us know how the beech works out. I'd be interested in what you smoke, and the flavor profile !


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 13, 2015)

I use beech (pellets) for all my pork cold smokes. At the end I add some cherry for colour. Where I grew up beech was the wood of choice for sausages, cold smoked bacon, hams, hocks, dry cured muscle, lardo, neckbones, feet, offal and blood sausages.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw the Boarshead Commercial. I never used Beech. Looked for some detail on the Black Forest Ham production. Most info says they are somewhat similar to American Country Ham (Dry Cured and aged) but uses more spices including Juniper Berries and is smoked a long time with FIR, SPRUCE, and JUNIPER...Guess it is only in the States that these kinds of woods for smoking are denounced...JJ

http://www.schwarzwaelder-schinken-verband.com/index.php?seite=herstellung#7


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------

